# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الزواج وقانون الاحوال الشخصية السوداني

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فيما مضي تطرقنا لموضوع الخطبه من منظور قانون الاحوال الشخصية السوداني ومرجع الممارسات العمليه والموضوع التالي هو: 

الــــزواج 
تعريف الزواج :  
عرفت المادة (11) من القانون الزواج بأنه عقد بين رجل وإمرأة علي نية التأبيد يحل إستمتاع كل منهما بالآخر على الوجه المشروع . ومن هذا التعريف يتضح بطلان زواج المتعة والنكاح المؤقت . 
كما بينت المادة (12) ركنا عقد الزواج بأنهما الزوجان والايـجاب والقبول . ويشترط لصحة الركن الأول الزوجان أن تكون المرأة صالحة للزواج , أي غير محرمة على الرجل حرمة تأبيد أو تأقيت , وأن يكون الزوجان معينان طائعان , وأن يكون الزوج كفواً للزوجة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . كما يشترط لصحة الركن الثاني المتمثل في الإيجاب والقبول ما يلي وفق المادة (14) من القانون أن : 
يكـونا منجزين غير دالين على التأقيت . 
يوافق القبول الإيجاب صراحة أو ضمناً .  
يكونا في مجلس واحد . 
يبقى الإيجاب صحيحاً إلى حين صدورالقبول 



(هـ) يكون كل من العاقدين الحاضرين سامعاً لكلام الآخر فاهماً أن المقصود به الزواج .  

(و) يكونا بالكتابة في حالة العيب أو العجز عن النطق فإن تعذرت الكتابة فبالإشارة المفهومة . 
كما أوضح القانون في المواد من (15) إلى (19) شاملة أنواع المحرمات بسبب النسب والمصاهرة والرضاع . ولعلنا بالرجوع للمادة (17) والتي تنص على : ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب إذا وقع الرضاع في العامين الأولين بخمس رضعات مشبعات متفرقات ) . نجد أن القانون قد أخذ برأي الشافعية والحنابلة في الراجح من قولهم في عدد الرضعات , وأخذ بقول الصاحبين من الحنفية والشافعية ومالك في مدة الرضاع . 
وفي هذا الفرع من التحريم تثور كثير من المسائل ويكثر السؤال وتطلب الفتوى بشأنه . 
فإذا إدعت إمرأة عليه طالبة بطلان زواجها منه لأنها ذات صلة رضاعية محرمة به فتوجه إليه الدعوى فإن أقر بذلك فسخ عقد الزواج . وإن أنكر دعواها تكلف هي البينة ، فإن أقامتها حكم ببطلان الزواج ويفرق بينهما . وإن عجزت عن البينة فلا توجه اليمين عند أبي حنفية وتوجه عند الصاحبين . ولا يحكم القاضي بالبطلان ولكـنها ملزمة بإقرارها فيما يتعلق بحرمة المصاهرة . وإذا إدعى هوالبطلان وعجز عن البينة بعد أن أنكرت فيلزم بإقراره فيحرم عليه الدخول بها ويجب الإفتراق .  
ونص القانون في المادة (25) منه على شروط صحة عقد الزواج وهي إشهاد شاهدين , وعدم إسقاط المهر , ثم وجود الولي بشروطه طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . وقد أشترط في الشاهدين وفق المادة (26) أن يكونا رجلين , أو رجل وإمرأتين مسلمين مكلفين من أهل الثقة سامعين بالإيجاب والقبول فاهمين أن المقصود بهما الزواج . 
فنصاب الشهادة رجلين أو رجل وإمرأتين ولا تصـح شهادة النساء وحدهن . كما يشترط الإسلام والتكليف فلا بد من البلوغ والعقل . كما أشترط السماع والفهم . ولم يشترط القانون العدالة في الشهود وفقاً للمذهب الحنفي . ويجوز عند الحنفية أن يكون الشهود من آباء الزوجين أو فروعهما كما يمكن لأحد العاقدين بالوكالة في حضرة الأصيل أو الولي الذي وكّله أن يكون شاهداً إذا أحتاج نصاب الشهادة إليه ليكمل العدد .فمثلاً إذا وكل ولي الزوجة وكيلاً لمباشرة العقد ثم حضر الولي إنشاءه فإنه يعتبر هو المنشئ ولا مانع من إعتبار الوكيل شاهداً .  
الكفــاءة :

الكفاءة شرط من شروط صحة الزواج وفقاً لنص المادة (13) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية .
والكفاءة لغة هي المساواة والمراد بها في النكاح المساواة بين الزوجين في أمور مخصوصة يعتبر الإخلال بها مفسداً للحياة الزوجية . 
ووفقاً للمادة (20) من القانون تعتبر الكفاءة من جانب الزوج عند إبتداء العقد أي ان يكون الرجل كفء للمراة . ولا يشترط ذلك في المرأة . ووقت الكفاءة المعتبر عند إنشاء العقد .
إختلف الفقهاء في المعتبر في الكفاءة وقد نص القانون في المادة (21) بأن العبرة في الكفاءة بالدين والخلق وبالتالي أخرج الكفاءة في النسب والإسلام أو الحرية أو المال وما إلى ذلك مما إختلف فيه الفقهاء . والكفاءة حق لكل واحد من الأولياء فإن إستوى الأولياء في الدرجة فيكون رضاء أحدهـم كرضاء الكـل وفقاً للمادة (22) من القانون . كما يثبت هذا الحق للأقرب إن أختلف الأولياء في الدرجة وفق المادة (23) ولم يأخذ القانون بالرأي الذي يعطـي الوجة حق الكفاءة .
ويجوز للولي الأقرب وفق المادة (24) طلب فسخ العقد إذا زوجت البالغة العاقلة بغير رضائه من غير كفء . فإن ظهر بها حمل أو ولدت فيسقط حقه في الفسخ .
الولاية في الزواج :
نص قانون الأحوال الشخصية في المواد من (32) إلى (42) شاملة على أحكام الولاية في الزواج . وعرف الولي في الزواج بأنه العاصب بنفسه علي ترتيب الإرث . ويشترط فيه الذكورة والبلوغ والعقل والإسلام إذا كانت الولاية علي مسلم . ويسقط حقه في الولاية إذا ترك الإنفاق على موليته سنة كاملة بدون عذر مع وجوبه عليه شرعاً . فإذا إستوى وليان في القرب فيصح الزواج بالولاية بولاية أيهما وإن تولى العقد الولي الأبعد مع وجود الولي الأقرب فينعقد موقوفاً على إجازة الأقرب أما إذا تزوجت المرأة بالولاية .
العامة مع وجود الولى الخاص في مكان العقد أو في مكان قريب يمكن أخذ رأيه فيه فيصح العقد اذا أجازه , فإن لم يجزه فله الحق فيطلب فسخه مالم تمض سنة من تاريخ الدخول .
والمرأة البالغ يزوجها وليها بإذنها ورضاها بالزوج والمهر . ويقبل قولها فى بلوغها مالم يكذبها الظاهر .
ويلزم قبول المراة البكر البالغ صراحة أو دلالة اذا عقد عليها وليها بغير إذنها ثم أخبرها بالعقد.
أما اذا غاب الولي الأقرب وكان في إنتظاره أو إنتظار رأيه فوات مصلحة في الزواج فتنقل الولاية لمن يليه .
ولا يعقد زواج المجنون أو المعتوه أو المميزإلا من وليه , بعد ظهور مصلحة راجحة وقد حدد القانون سن التميز ببلوغ سن العاشرة. أما المميزة فلا يصح عقد زواجها إلا بإذن من القاضى لمصلحة راجحة بشرط أن يكون الزوج كفأً ويدفع مهر مثلها .أما المحجور عليه لسفه فيصح زواجه أن كان المهرملائماً لحالته المادية . 
ونجد ان المذكرة القضائية نمرة (13) الصادرة فى 6/6/1906م قد أخذت بصحة إقرار الولى بنكاح الصـغير والصغيرة حال صغرهما ولا يقبل منه بعد البلوغ . 
والزوجة البالغ لها أن تخاصم بنفسها أو بمن توكله فى دعوى فسخ النكاح الذى يباشره وليها .
أما إذا كانت قاصرة لم تبلغ بعد ففى هذه الحالة يخاصم عنها وليها الذى باشر عقد الزواج . ولكن إذا تعارضت مصلحة هذا الولى مع دعوي الفسخ فتعتبر القاصرة فى الخصومه كأنها بدون ولى ويأذن القاضى من يخاصم عنها .ويلاحظ أن الحاضنة للقاصرة لها الحق بموجب حضانتها أن تخاصم فيما هو من حقوق الصغيرة ولكن لايشمل ذلك دعوى فسخ النكاح. فإن أرادت أن تخاصم عنها لابد أن تحصل على إذن القاضى بالخصومه عنها .
ووفق المادة (204) من القانون يفسخ عقد الزواج اذا إختل أحد أركانه أو أشتمل على مانع يتنافى مع مقتضياته . كما يفسخ وفق المادة (205) اذا إنعقد على أحد المحرمات أو طرأ عليه ما يمنع إستمراره شرعاً.
وقد جاء في المذكرة القضائية نمرة (6) الصادرة في 27/9/1904م (من الحوادث الكثيرة الوقوع هنا أن يدعى الرجل على المرأة أنها زوجته وأنه غاب عنها فتزوجت بغيره . فهذه يلزم فيها توجيه الدعوى الى المرأة وذلك الغير .ويصح دعوى الرجل على المرأة البالغة بتزويج والدها له ولا يشترط فى ذلك أن توجه الدعوي الي والدها معها . فلو كانت صغيرة غير مميزة فدعوي نكاحها ترفع على وليها ولا يشترط حضورها .ولو كانت الدعوىبين الولى الذى زوجها له حال صغرها وقد بلغت الآن فلا بد من توجيه الدعوي اليها ) . ويجب على القاضى أن يأمر بمتاركة المتداعين بعضهما لحين صدور الحكم في دعوي الفسخ كما نصت المادة (206) من القانون .
وكمثال لدعوى فسخ نكاح تقدم عريضة فى مواجهة الزوج كمدعى عليه أول ووالدها أو من باشر العقد كمدعى عليه ثانى ، وتسجل العريضة وتقدم الى القاضى الذى يقوم بالتأشير عليها بعد إستفسار مقدمتها وتحدد جلسة يعلن لها المدعى عليهما .
وفى الجلسة المحددة تشرح المدعيه دعواها : 

أنا --- أدعى على المدعى عليهما بأن المدعى عليه الثانى والدها وقد زوجها من المدعي عليه الأول فى ---- وهي بكر بالغ دون إستشارتها أو رضاها به ولم يدخل بها بعد وتطلب فسخ زواجها لذلك . تعرض الدعوى على المدعى عليهما .اذا صادق المدعى عليه الثانى - والد المدعيه - على أنه زوّجها من المدعى عليه الأول بعد أن أخذ رأيها ورفضت صراحة الزواج وأنه أقدم على زواجها بعد تدخل وإلحاح من الأهل ،و صادق المدعى عليه الأول - الزوج - على حصول الزواج في التاريخ المذكور وأدعي أن الزواج قد تم بمشورتها ورضاها وأنه إختلى بها خلوة صحيحة ولم يدخل بها . وأنه قام بكسوتها عدة مرات من تاريخ العقد ويطلب رفض دعواها . 

هنا يكلف المدعى عليه الأول البينة على قبولها الزواج فإن أقامها كان بها وإن عجز أو لم تكن له بينة تحلف المدعية اليمين بطلبه . كما يكلف البينة لإثبات الخلوة الصحيحة والقيام بكسوتها بعد العقد اذا أنكرت ذلك فإن أقامها كان بها , وإن عجز أو لم تكن له بينة تحلف اليمين بطلبه على النفى . وبناءًعلى ما تم ترفض الدعوى أو يصدرحكم بفسخ الزواج والأمر بالإفترق .  

ويجب أن يلاحظ أنه في دعاوى فسخ النكاح لايصح إغفال أى من المدعي عليهما ويجب التحقيق معهما الأثنين .كما يجب على المحكمة أن تستبين من المدعية عن حالتها عند العقد عليها من حيث الصغر والبلوغ ومن حيث البكارة والثيبوبة كما تستوضحها إن كانت لم تقبل بالزواج بعد العقد بما يدل على الرضا والموافقة ولو دلالة .  

وقد قضى أنه اذا دفع الزوج بالرضا والعقد فتستوضحه المحكمة عن مظهر هذا الرضا وزمانه أهو قبل العقد أم بعده . ثم هل هو صراحة أم دلالة وماهي تلك الدلالة ليتسني التحقيق في الدفع ويمكن المطابقة بين الدعوي والبينة التي يقيمها لإثباتها . والرضا المعتبر في الزواج هو ماكان عند العقد لاعند الخطوبة أو أثنائها . 

ومن التطبيقات أن أقامت المدعية دعواها علي المدعي عليها والدها وزوجها بأن والدها قد زوجها من المدعي عليه الأول دون إستشارتها وهي غير راضية وقد أختلي بها ولم تمكنه من نفسها ولاتزال بكراُ وتطلب فسخ زواجها منه . 

وأجاب المدعي عليه الأول بأنه تزوجها بولاية والدها ورضاها وانهااخذت معه عدد من الصور قبل الخطبة وسافرت معه بعد العقد الي شهر العسل بما يدل علي رضاها بالزواج وأنه دخـل بها وصادق علي أنها لا تزال بكراً وطلب رفض دعواها . 

وأجاب المدعي عليه الثاني - والدها - علي الدعوي بأنه تولي عقد زواحها من المدعي عليه الأول ولكنه لم يستشرها حسب العادة . 

أجابت المدعيه علي أخذ الصوروالسفر بانها كانت مكرهة علي ذلك . 

فهنا يكلف المدعي عليه الأول البينة علي الرضا والإستشارة فأن أقامها رفضت الدعوي وأن عجز تحلف اليمين بطلبه علي نفي حصول رضاها بالزواج . ثم تكلف هي البينة علي الإكراه بعد أن تبين ما تعرضت له من ضغط وإكراه وأن ما حدث بعد العقد مما يعتبر قرينة علي الرضا تم غصباً عنها فإن عجزت رفضت دعواها . 

وهنا يجب ملاحظة ان التمكين من الدخول مقصود به الخلوة الصحيحة أو إرخاء الستور بحيث يتمكن الزوج من الدخول ولو لم يدخل بها حقيقة . 

واذا ثبت أن المدعية قاصرة ولم يأذن القاضي بزواجها وتم الزواج دون إستشارتها ورضاها وأقامت دعواها حكم بفسخ زواجها مع الأمر بالافتراق . وتجب الملاحظة أنه اذا ادعت المرأةعدم الإستشارة والرضا ودفع الزوجة بالإستشارة والرضا يكلف المدعي عليه البينة فان أقامها رفضت الدعوي . وأن عجز أو لم تكن له بينة تحلف المدعية اليمين بطلبه . 

وقضي أنه إذا أدعت علي والدها وزوجها بأن والدها قد زوجها من المدعي عليه بدون مشورتها ورضائها وأجبرها وأمرها بالذهاب معه لمنزله بعد أن رفضت الزواج وأنه دخل بها بالقوة وأكرهها علي الخروج معه للسوق لشراء حاجيات وأنكر المدعي عليه الزواج بالإكراه . ودفع أن الزواج تم بمشورتها ورضائها وأنها طلبت مستلزمات الزواج والمصاريف . 

هنا الدعوي مؤسسة علي عدم الرضا وقد ثبت الرضا بتمكينه من نفسهابأقرارها وإستلامها أشياءه ولكن دفعت أن ذلك كان بالإكراه . فتكلف المدعية البينةعلي الإكراه لا أن يكلف الزوج البينة علي الرضا لأن الدفع بالإكراه بعد الإقراريعتبر دعوي تستلزم من الدافع أن يقيم البينة عليها لأن المدعي عليه إنقلب مدعياً .  

ومن التطبيقات أيضا أنه أدعي عليها بأن المدعي عليها الأولي إبنته وقد تزوجت من المدعي عليه الثاني بولاية أخيها وهي بكر وطلب فسخ الزواج القائم بينهما لبطلانه . صادق المدعي عليها علي الدعوي ودفعاً بأن المدعي وكّل إبنه الذي تولي العقد في العقد . وأن المدعي قد أجاز العقد بعد إجرائه . يكلف المدعي عليهما البينة علي إثبات الدفع بالتوكيل فإن عجزا يحلف الأب المدعي علي نفي الوكالة اليمين بطلبهما فإن حلف حكم بفسخ الزواج لأن عقد زواج البكر يفسخ إذا تولاه الولي الأبعد مع وجود الأقرب كالأخ مع وجود الأب. 

(نواصل)
*

----------

